# HoopsHype - L.Murray "Glad I'm not part of rebuilding anymore"



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

But will the question be??
How much building will he need in his game in T.Dot??

http://www.hoopshype.com/interviews/murray_serravalle.htm


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

*Yeah..*

For any Raptor fans that think that Lamond Murray is the answer to our problems think again. When things do not fall for this guy, no doubt he will start complaining. He did it with the Clippers and with the Cavs. Sorry, but the Raptor situation is just a mess. How a team can be so close to the luxury tax, with only one legitimate superstar on their roster in Carter, just astounds me. Believe me, we will pay for it this year and in the future.

Antonio Davis, is not the answer to our big man problems. He shoots at too low a percentage to be a factor on offense. He is our best interior defender and rebounder, but that is it. He flourished in the playoffs, because Carter was injured and Wilkins needed more avenues to score, because the jump shooters were struggling in that series, so he went inside.

Once again, we are going to rely on a perimeter based offensive attack. We have too many jump shooters in Carter, Peterson, Murray, Williams, Hunter, etc who all need the ball to be effective players. Our offensive players are just too streaky. One game they will shoot the lights out and the next game they will disappear. I am going to hate to watch a game, when our jumpshooters are struggling. Hopefully Wilkins can find an option B, when this happens.

I expect the Raptors to maybe scrape into the playoffs, but they just do not have enough to take the next step. No quality big men , means you can only get so far. Say what you want, but Jerome Williams, Bradley, Montross, etc just can not be relied upon to get the job done. That is just a fact!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Yeah..*

Lamond Murray over the course of his career has always overvalued himself. He is a very one-dimensional type of player


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

He does add scoring off the bench, but will he be consistant?? Lamond is definitely not the piece to take them to the next level. I'm curious to see how he pans out in the rotation and style of play the Raps have. No worries though VC is back and looking forward to a strong season. The team alone just thrives off of his intensity and energy on the court.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> He does add scoring off the bench, but will he be consistant?? Lamond is definitely not the piece to take them to the next level. I'm curious to see how he pans out in the rotation and style of play the Raps have. No worries though VC is back and looking forward to a strong season. The team alone just thrives off of his intensity and energy on the court.


Exactly.... Lamond won't bring anything more than bench scoring and another option to go to, and that's exactly what we need! He won't take us to the promise land, he's not the missing piece. It all depends on Vince. However, it's not like Lamond will be a non-factor. It's virtually impossible. He's replacing Michael Stewart, who got basically nothing in all his time in Toronto. He will contribute, obviously not as much as he did in Cleveland, but he will, and that's all we need from him.

Oh and, a little consistancy would help too... but don't worry, the only thing the Raps have been consistant at the past couple years is being inconsistant anyway.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Exactly.... Lamond won't bring anything more than bench scoring and another option to go to, and that's exactly what we need! He won't take us to the promise land, he's not the missing piece. It all depends on Vince. However, it's not like Lamond will be a non-factor. It's virtually impossible. He's replacing Michael Stewart, who got basically nothing in all his time in Toronto. He will contribute, obviously not as much as he did in Cleveland, but he will, and that's all we need from him.
> 
> Oh and, a little consistancy would help too... but don't worry, the only thing the Raps have been consistant at the past couple years is being inconsistant anyway.


He got hurt anyway


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Yeah..*



kingofkings said:


> For any Raptor fans that think that Lamond Murray is the answer to our problems think again. *When things do not fall for this guy, no doubt he will start complaining. He did it with the Clippers and with the Cavs.* Sorry, but the Raptor situation is just a mess. How a team can be so close to the luxury tax, with only one legitimate superstar on their roster in Carter, just astounds me. Believe me, we will pay for it this year and in the future.
> 
> Antonio Davis, is not the answer to our big man problems. He shoots at too low a percentage to be a factor on offense. He is our best interior defender and rebounder, but that is it. He flourished in the playoffs, because Carter was injured and Wilkins needed more avenues to score, because the jump shooters were struggling in that series, so he went inside.
> 
> ...


That's so right.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Whatever did happen to kingofkings? That guy was spot on, on everything as far as I remember.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

great find


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Blast from the past. 

I still think Murray would have been a fine addition if he hadn't been injured.

And why do we never talk about the Christie for Corliss trade. I guess that was a while ago too.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

hey Murray, I'm glad your not part of the rubuilding either
-Raptors Fan


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

^yeah no kidding

I'd rather have Charlie Villanueva's headband than lammond


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Murray has never amounted to a consistent player screw him, he is VC without the athlethlism.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Murray has never amounted to a consistent player screw him, he is VC without the athlethlism.


Are you kidding me?


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Murray DNPCP game 3 - nuff said.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

trick said:


> Whatever did happen to kingofkings? That guy was spot on, on everything as far as I remember.


I think he made it big. Word is he has become incredibly wealthy, lots of hot women, fast cars, that sort of thing!!

Nah, I am still around these parts from time to time......


----------

